# *HELP* Commercial License in AD



## underpants (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've been in the process for obtaining a commercial license in Abu Dhabi (Gen. Building maintenance) but because of the lack of proper information I'm still pretty stuck. If anyone knows please help with the following questions:

I'm in my final year of engineering, and I am trying to get the license on my student visa. I've realized the next step is to get immigration approval, however is this approval for obtaining visas for bringing labor/workers to UAE for the company or is this supposed to be investor visa for myself?

Also, is it mandatory to have an investor visa and to have it on my passport? If yes, then can I in the near future also work for another company perhaps part time as an engineer? Can I do both at the same time? 

Thank you.


----------

